# "Oily Pollution" and "MARPOL Trash" Placards?



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I just took the USCG On-Line Virtual Vessel Safety Check. Two things I answered "No" to were having an "Oily Pollution Placard" in the engine compartment (because I don't know if it's there or not) and having a "MARPOL Trash" placard, because I'm _certain_ I haven't seen that on board.

So, assuming I don't have the former, and knowing I certainly don't have the latter: Where can one obtain these? Is there somewhere on-line I can get the appropriate things to print out and laminate?

I searched, but all I'm coming up with are references to having to have them.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I've gotten them free from Coast Guard Aux. during safety inspections. Chandleries like Worst Marine will have them in everything from plastic to brass if you want something fancy. I put them inside the engine cover and inside the cabinet door under the sink so they don't show anyway.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

You could stick the Marpol trash in the head for people to read as they sit there. Think of it as educating your guests.
But you really want in the area of your trash bin.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks, capttb. Looks like another visit to West Marine is in order . (Good thing the area near my boat is littered with 'em, isn't it?)

Btw: I would note the regulations state the MARPOL Trash Placard must be "displayed in a prominent location," from everything _I've_ read. I plan to attach it somewhere readily visible in the galley area. I'll buy a nice-looking one .

There's a hatch into the engine area, starboard of the companionway steps. I imagine that's where I'll attach the "Oily Discharge" placard.

Jim


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I had a faded Marpol in the galley by the sink and it was an Aux. examiner who suggested the placement inside the door. He was also a sailor and may have been mistaken in favor of esthetic concerns.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I made up my own in Quark XPress and had the local sign company output them onto sign material. I had a choice of different materials and colors, and went with anodized aluminum sheet for the sign and black lettering.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

It turned out the engine space already had two of 'em in there . No MARPOL placard anywhere, tho. Just have to get together w/the Admiral to determine where to place that one. (Going to be a compromise between "prominent location" and completely hidden, I suspect.)

Jim


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Our dockmate, who is a member of a local USCG Aux, gave us a MARPOL sticker during a courtesy inspection. His advice was to adhere it to the inside face of the undersink cabinet door - where we keep the trash bucket.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Found a pic of the trash one


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Merlin-

Be aware that the discharge sign doesn't meet the USCG specifications which have specific wording for the signage.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe the USCG plaque should have language such as this . . .










One of our engine room hatches has a cast aluminum sign with similar wording.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

gotcha...sorry, thought that was sufficient...I edited to remove that pic!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I just (temporarily) got ownership of a sailboat that was U.S. registered and have to admit that those two signs are prominently affixed around the navigation table with some sort of permanent glue that makes it quite difficult to remove without taking half the wooden paneling along.

Other registries require that boat adhere to the MARPOL regulations and people know that if drugs are illegal on land then they are illegal on water as well without having to put signage in prominent places on the boat reminding people of the regulations.

Particularly the U.S. flagged charter boats that I've see have so many signs aboard referencing federal statutes that one is challenged to find an area of wooden bulkhead without said signs. I wonder if boats in California need that additional sign regarding exhaust gases and their health risk potential?

The U.K. requires that a copy of the MARPOL regs must be aboard (somewhere) and the only posted sign that must be visible is the official registration number, and that can be a small 3-4 inches long.


----------



## Fiasco1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Now does a Canadian registred boat need these placards in US waters ?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

A Canadian-flagged vessel needs to adhere to Canadian placarding rules and regulations regardless of which waters it is sailing in.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

*Technically,*



> I wonder if boats in California need that additional sign regarding exhaust gases and their health risk potential?


I think maybe you are supposed to have them, but only one person I know actually did it, and he thought it was cute to put on his 2hp. dinghy. It's actually 2 stickers, one for the helmsman and one for anyone who may be in a position to "teak surf" by hanging onto the swimstep.
I am unaware of anyone enforcing their application on boats in the ocean, at least on dinghies and sailboats.


----------



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a link to the MARPOL/trash plaque for less than $5:

PLAQUE ILLEGAL DUMPING 4 5/8" X 9" .25" SELF-STK 142340

Not pretty, but it meets the USCG requirements.


----------

